# m12 hacksaw replacement?



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I've owned three m12 hacksaws over four years. They work great for demoing out old outlet boxes, cutting in shear wall, and pvc. It just seams they don't last that long. I try to not use them overhead because I believe the dust seizes the motor. Is anybody else having this problem? I have enjoyed the cordless Milwaukee line, but I can't justify buying a new hacksaw every year! I love the compactness of the little guy though. How has the m18 held out for you guys? I primarily work residential. Thanks.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

> but I can't justify buying a new hacksaw every year!


Honestly, if you like the tool that much and it helps you be productive, $130 a year isn't really that hard to justify.

Personally, I like the normal style sawzall in 18V paired with the M12 Bandsaw. With those 2 tools I don't have the need for the little M12 hacksawl.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have had three fail on me. Milwaukee fixed or replaced all three.

I like the size of the M12. For ugly stuff I use a Sawzall.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> Honestly, if you like the tool that much and it helps you be productive, $130 a year isn't really that hard to justify.
> 
> Personally, I like the normal style sawzall in 18V paired with the M12 Bandsaw. With those 2 tools I don't have the need for the little M12 hacksawl.


Sure, it's only $130 a year but they shouldn't be disposable. I think the issue is in the switch. Dust gets to it.

For the kind of work he does, the M12 is ideal. I use it almost every day for something.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

99cents said:


> Sure, it's only $130 a year but they shouldn't be disposable. I think the issue is in the switch. Dust gets to it.
> 
> For the kind of work he does, the M12 is ideal. I use it almost every day for something.


true it shouldn't have to be replaced every year, but for $130 with a battery or $89 without a battery I think its a small price to pay for the labor savings you get from it

Im sure most ppl blow more than that on scratch off lottery tickets or some other ****


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

99cents said:


> I have had three fail on me. Milwaukee fixed or replaced all three.
> 
> I like the size of the M12. For ugly stuff I use a Sawzall.


The problem is its so comfortable to use and easy to carry you start using it for everything when you really should break out the 18v or corded. I had two fail on me both got water in them. I agree with hack for what it costs, compared to the convenience of it I think its worth it.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

99cents said:


> Sure, it's only $130 a year but they shouldn't be disposable. I think the issue is in the switch. Dust gets to it.
> 
> For the kind of work he does, the M12 is ideal. I use it almost every day for something.


I agree that it *shouldn't* break every year.

But if he likes the tool that much and it helps him be profitable, then he should continue to use it even if it needs replacement every year. That's better than switching to another tool that he doesn't like and doesn't work for him as well.

I didn't realize that $130 was for the one with the battery and the bare tool was only $89- even better.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

So you're finishing a job with an impossible completion schedule and half way through cutting a receptacle hole in a cabinet, your Hackzall craps out. You say, "Oh well", jump in your truck and go buy a new one. A complete waste of an hour plus $130.00.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> I agree that it *shouldn't* break every year.
> 
> But if he likes the tool that much and it helps him be profitable, then he should continue to use it even if it needs replacement every year. That's better than switching to another tool that he doesn't like and doesn't work for him as well.
> 
> I didn't realize that $130 was for the one with the battery and the bare tool was only $89- even better.


homedepot.com

they even have one with 2 batteries for $159


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually carry a spare.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

99cents said:


> So you're finishing a job with an impossible completion schedule and half way through cutting a receptacle hole in a cabinet, your Hackzall craps out. You say, "Oh well", jump in your truck and go buy a new one. A complete waste of an hour plus $130.00.


at that point you grab your backup hackzall, your rotozip, multi tool, corded saw zall, etc....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zac said:


> I've owned three m12 hacksaws over four years. They work great for demoing out old outlet boxes, cutting in shear wall, and pvc. It just seams they don't last that long. I try to not use them overhead because I believe the dust seizes the motor. Is anybody else having this problem? I have enjoyed the cordless Milwaukee line, but I can't justify buying a new hacksaw every year! I love the compactness of the little guy though. How has the m18 held out for you guys? I primarily work residential. Thanks.



I've been using the M-18 for 3 years now and it still kicks butt.:thumbsup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I'm leaning that way. Thanks.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Warranty. warranty. warranty. You have one, use it. Keep a backup. Almost as indisposable as a multi-tool.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

butcher733 said:


> Warranty. warranty. warranty. You have one, use it. Keep a backup. Almost as indisposable as a multi-tool.


I've used it before (warranty)I just don't like the hassle.But you guys are right, It's the cost of doing business and the versatility of that little champ is sweet. I quess my service fee is justified (being sarcastic)! Thanks.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I use the M12 hackzall as a jigsaw...cutting ceiling tiles, lathe, recepts in cabinets... For anything else, I use the M18 version.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Oh yeah. Don't get me wrong i only use it for cutting in work. I think the drywall dust is the biggest killer to it.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

A good dollop of grease smeared around the piston should collect most of the dust. If you clean it out and apply clean grease regularly, it may extend the service life of the tool.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

captkirk said:


> The problem is its so comfortable to use and easy to carry you start using it for everything when you really should break out the 18v or corded. I had two fail on me both got water in them. I agree with hack for what it costs, compared to the convenience of it I think its worth it.


You're probably right. I was doing lawn repair and even used it to cut out old grass and cut in new sod. Worked like a champ  . The more you use those things, the more uses you find for it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> A good dollop of grease smeared around the piston should collect most of the dust. If you clean it out and apply clean grease regularly, it may extend the service life of the tool.


Grease around freshly painted walls and expensive cabinetry? That's a charge back I don't need  .


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

99cents said:


> Grease around freshly painted walls and expensive cabinetry? That's a charge back I don't need  .


Oh stop already.

It comes with grease on the piston and you never had this big problem with freshly painted walls.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Hack Work said:


> Oh stop already.
> 
> It comes with grease on the piston and you never had this big problem with freshly painted walls.


I do recall the guy at the warranty/refurbishing place telling me to use a specific type of lube and to daily air compress the hacksaw off. I just didn't heed his advise. When I'm finishing work I'm usually running/working late as it is.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> I do recall the guy at the warranty/refurbishing place telling me to use a specific type of lube and to daily air compress the hacksaw off. I just didn't heed his advise. When I'm finishing work I'm usually running/working late as it is.


Great. I'm going to buy an air compressor just to keep my Hackzall going. I suddenly agree with the other guys. Buy it, abuse it, replace it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Milwaukee should make an m12 air compressor so we can keep their tools clean and have it use the same batteries.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Milwaukee should make an m12 air compressor so we can keep their tools clean and have it use the same batteries.


Coming out next spring! (Joking)


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My hackzall stopped working but I never used it that often.


----------



## mmdrevo (Nov 17, 2013)

chewy said:


> My hackzall stopped working but I never used it that often.


With all of the new Fuel line tools available it would be nice to see the brushless technology placed into the hackzall and band-saw. Why not? I use mine a lot and it has not missed a beat....yet. I will definitely replace it if it fails. It's worth the money I make and the time I save. I guess it boils down to how much you use it and if you can get along with the larger size 18V version without it. My sawzall is still in the case and has not been used on a job for at least the last two months. 

My 1.5 cents.

Mike


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

mmdrevo said:


> With all of the new Fuel line tools available it would be nice to see the brushless technology placed into the hackzall and band-saw. Why not? I use mine a lot and it has not missed a beat....yet. I will definitely replace it if it fails. It's worth the money I make and the time I save. I guess it boils down to how much you use it and if you can get along with the larger size 18V version without it. My sawzall is still in the case and has not been used on a job for at least the last two months. My 1.5 cents. Mike


Apparently there is going to be a crap ton of new M12 stuff coming. Our local Milwaukee rep hinted at a lot of new fuel stuff, never before seen m12 tools etc. 
You can expect an M12 K.O. Set, M12 Bluetooth radio/charger, 3.5" circular saw, some new fuel versions of existing tools etc...

That's all I remember atm...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> Apparently there is going to be a crap ton of new M12 stuff coming. Our local Milwaukee rep hinted at a lot of new fuel stuff, never before seen m12 tools etc.
> You can expect an M12 K.O. Set, M12 Bluetooth radio/charger, 3.5" circular saw, some new fuel versions of existing tools etc...
> 
> That's all I remember atm...


Word.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im sure you all know that you can buy the tool only sans charger or batteries. Thats what I do...


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Apparently there is going to be a crap ton of new M12 stuff coming. Our local Milwaukee rep hinted at a lot of new fuel stuff, never before seen m12 tools etc.
> You can expect an M12 K.O. Set, M12 Bluetooth radio/charger, 3.5" circular saw, some new fuel versions of existing tools etc...
> 
> That's all I remember atm...


They are coming out with a 18V radio/charger as well. I find it insulting that the the 18V radio doesn't charge 12V batteries.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I called concerning having the hacksaw replaced. Apparently this happens to all of them if used hard.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

zac said:


> Apparently this happens to all of them if used hard.


That's the thing, it's similar to a sawzall, but it's not one. If you need to use it hard, break out the real sawzall.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I use it to cut out drywall pieces. A lot of work I do is remodel so consequently I'm cutting open squares so that i can drill through the stud. For this reason alone I would have this tool. Well now I will have two and if the buster gets hot I will just doe see doe them!


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

zac said:


> I use it to cut out drywall pieces. A lot of work I do is remodel so consequently I'm cutting open squares so that i can drill through the stud. For this reason alone I would have this tool. Well now I will have two and if the buster gets hot I will just doe see doe them!


I use my 4 3/8" grit holesaw for drilling out plugs in drywall when I need to drill thru the studs or joists. It's easy and makes a nice, clean hole.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Hack Work said:


> I use my 4 3/8" grit holesaw for drilling out plugs in drywall when I need to drill thru the studs or joists. It's easy and makes a nice, clean hole.


Me too. With a half a basketball As a homemade dust collector.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zac said:


> I use it to cut out drywall pieces. A lot of work I do is remodel so consequently I'm cutting open squares so that i can drill through the stud. For this reason alone I would have this tool. Well now I will have two and if the buster gets hot I will just doe see doe them!


Use a 6" holesaw, a circle is easy to patch.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chewy said:


> Use a 6" holesaw, a circle is easy to patch.


Thanks guys. I use a hole saw on ceilings.
As for the patching, i just reattach the cut out drywall to a stake. I'M not sure why I don't use the whole saw method on vertical surfaces. Maybe its because I feel that if I hit something I have more control stopping with the hacksaw.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Also please excuse my spelling and punctuation. I use Swype on android, and if you don't proof read....well you no (know)!


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

*m12*

Used this (m12) a few times, never had a problem besides it sure beats cutting conduit with hacksaw manually up on a scizzor lift.. For something new for electricians that are in the dark, KLEIN has come out with handles for their side cutters, linesmen pliers that glow in the dark. (They are sort of a green fluorescent glow, neat if you are up in the ceiling if the dark, set them down and cannot locate them.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Well close to six months later and I broke another one!!
Do not use the hacksaw to cut drywall which is double layered. This has been the common denominator in regards to my m12 hacksaws burning up.

I was cutting drywall in a shared common wall for boxing out a kitchen remodel. I prefer using the hacksaw because of the wires from both homes sharing the same wall space, the hacksaw has a short stroke (i think 3/4 of an inch). I wasn't using the saw consecutively long or working it hard...anyways next day saw doesnt work.

I would strongly warn using the Milwaukee M12 Hacksaw on double layer drywall.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I've worked my M18 pretty hard. Just hacked thru 2, 1/2 by 3" metal mounting bars and a couple of mounting 4" mounting brackets holding on a bumper at the local bone yard.

Then went home and cut my metal bumper in 4 pieces (to get at the bolts easily) to remove it.

Prior to that cut miles of lath and plaster (carbide blade) to rewire an older home.

The M12 might just be a tadd bit small for the work you do. Try the M18.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I've worked my M18 pretty hard. Just hacked thru 2, 1/2 by 3" metal mounting bars and a couple of mounting 4" mounting brackets holding on a bumper at the local bone yard.
> 
> Then went home and cut my metal bumper in 4 pieces (to get at the bolts easily) to remove it.
> 
> ...


I am on it! I will have the other 2 m12's refurbished and used for specialized operations.


----------

